# Playing cards series 3D molds



## Rangertrek (Feb 14, 2019)

I have a new series of 3D printed molds for casting with resins.  Playing card series, these are setup for Sierra types; but, can be done for the upper barrel of Baron type pens.  Available at my web site (penblanks.biz) , $4 each, plus ship cost of $3.50 for up to 6 molds.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 15, 2019)

*Added pic*

Added pic of a set.


----------

